# The healing power of your V



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I had a root canal today (not planned) and in some pain. Picked up Ruby from daycare and she has been clung to me since. My cat has even been by my side. 

I notice my pets seem to snuggle up more when I'm hurt or sick. I just love these sweet animals with hearts of gold. 

A funny thing happened - the assistant to the dentist today was from Hungary. Of course, I had to tell her about my Hungarian Pointer


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope you're feeling better soon..... 

I definitely believe that animals have rich emotional lives, and they can tell when their people aren't feeling well. They do their very best to comfort us!!


----------



## andoni (Nov 9, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Considering the root of your problem... Not a bad way to end the day :'(


----------

